# Paint creek fly fishing



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Low water makes it tough. Thanks for sharing a salmo trutta from SE MI, which is always uncommon, let alone the low water. Probably wont hit paint this spring, maybe I will get out sept before season end.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Rainbow trout colored countdown has been getting it done.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Any terrestrial fly, ant, mosquito, etc. Look at the bugs in the area buzzing around. I have o.k. luck with Wolly Buggers, I use them for everything though....LOL. I have a hard time with Paint Creek...not the fishing...the people! I feel that like I'm doing a fishing show! They,( Not us fisherman), are always there, always asking, watching, giving you "Their" 2 cents. I'm there to relax and fish....not be bothered. That's the city I guess. There are small bass, bluegill, cubbs, emerald shiners, carp, perch, and crappie in there to. I've caught all of the above, depends on the part you fish. I got a really nice perch in a hole once, around 10-12 inches, it shocked me! LOL! Don't get me wrong I love having a small trout creek close to home, that is pretty cool.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Whales said:


> Any terrestrial fly, ant, mosquito, etc. Look at the bugs in the area buzzing around. I have o.k. luck with Wolly Buggers, I use them for everything though....LOL. I have a hard time with Paint Creek...not the fishing...the people! I feel that like I'm doing a fishing show! They,( Not us fisherman), are always there, always asking, watching, giving you "Their" 2 cents. I'm there to relax and fish....not be bothered. That's the city I guess. There are small bass, bluegill, cubbs, emerald shiners, carp, perch, and crappie in there to. I've caught all of the above, depends on the part you fish. I got a really nice perch in a hole once, around 10-12 inches, it shocked me! LOL! Don't get me wrong I love having a small trout creek close to home, that is pretty cool.


I don't usually get talking with the other people, but the fishermen like to chat. Last time I was out I was chatting with a fellow that was waiting on a couple of others so he could teach them fly fishing. He was a pretty cool dude, we chatted for a few when I first got to the park. Most of the people I've encountered are pretty friendly, but I get the occasional old fellow that likes to preach.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

tincanary said:


> I don't usually get talking with the other people, but the fishermen like to chat. Last time I was out I was chatting with a fellow that was waiting on a couple of others so he could teach them fly fishing. He was a pretty cool dude, we chatted for a few when I first got to the park. Most of the people I've encountered are pretty friendly, but I get the occasional old fellow that likes to preach.


 Fellow fisherman are fine....never an issue. Accept when they ask where the fish are and their standing in the middle of the hole with their waders on and I have to tell them" Right where your standing"...LOL! Just have to fish the park early or late.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Whales said:


> Fellow fisherman are fine....never an issue. Accept when they ask where the fish are and their standing in the middle of the hole with their waders on and I have to tell them" Right where your standing"...LOL! Just have to fish the park early or late.


It's a fine stream once you learn the nuances. I'm marking new holes this year that I passed over in years past. Last weekend I was getting out and walked through one of those holes I passed by before, only to scare up a nice rainbow in the process lol. Took a cast to the logs I thought he ran for and got a smolt for my last fish of the day.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Which paint creek are we talking about???? Lol... I hope at least 1 person deeply considers this statement.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Which paint creek are we talking about???? Lol... I hope at least 1 person deeply considers this statement.


The paint creek in Tennessee of course.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Well the one im thinking of is in mi, but not tributary of the Clinton...


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Went out for the first time in 8-9 days. Creek has changed a lot since the last time I was out. Water temp 66 degrees by the library. Different bugs hatching. These mayflies were about size 12, pretty big. No fish but I was mainly messing around with my new rod in an open stretch lol.









edit: don’t think I posted this yet. 6-7 of these guys last time I was out. Still looking for the big one.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Well the one im thinking of is in mi, but not tributary of the Clinton...


believe you’re talking about the one in Y town? Never been out there but I remember that old thread lol.


----------



## Aiden Sheridan (May 26, 2021)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Any pics of troutskis this year?


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Went out today. Water temps were wayyy too hot. 70-72. Even up by where the brook trout stream dumps into it (doubtful that any Brookies are left in there with all the development the past couple years anyways). The fish still seemed pretty lively. Caught a few small ones before I took the water temp and realized it was that high.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Paint man said:


> Went out today. Water temps were wayyy too hot. 70-72. Even up by where the brook trout stream dumps into it (doubtful that any Brookies are left in there with all the development the past couple years anyways). The fish still seemed pretty lively. Caught a few small ones before I took the water temp and realized it was that high.


Yep pretty Hot for the Trout this year. I was Smallmouth Bass fishing an branch of the Clinton today and it was warm....way to warm for trout. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Skunked tonight, behind my apartment by the library. Massive hatch of sulphers and not one fish rising. Hard to believe actually. One of the worst years I’ve had out here fish wise. I might go to the dark side and bust out the worms tomorrow to find out if there’s any fish down here.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Paint man said:


> Skunked tonight, behind my apartment by the library. Massive hatch of sulphers and not one fish rising. Hard to believe actually. One of the worst years I’ve had out here fish wise. I might go to the dark side and bust out the worms tomorrow to find out if there’s any fish down here.


You will just get 99% chubs, good for pike bait but not much fun to catch..try number 6 uv bullfrog panther martin, kills the browns on every MI brown stream ive tried it on.

Also another #6 panther with hammered gold/brass blade and lime green body, that one works like a charm too.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

TroutFishingBear said:


> You will just get 99% chubs, good for pike bait but not much fun to catch..try number 6 uv bullfrog panther martin, kills the browns on every MI brown stream ive tried it on.
> 
> Also another #6 panther with hammered gold/brass blade and lime green body, that one works like a charm too.


Thanks for the tips. You actually just reminded me I used to fish the smallest size panther martin exclusively when I first started fishing on Pc. I’m going to have to dig that setup out.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Go up to #4 or #6 if the water allows for a reasonable presentation...you will catch same number of small ones but entice more big ones than a #2.


----------

